# Vape shop in Rustenburg?



## AniDey (9/6/16)

Hi, 
Is there a vape shop in Rustenburg, or even someone that sells e-liquid?


----------



## Silver (9/6/16)

Have moved this for you to "Who has stock" @AniDey - so vendors can reply directly here if they choose to
Perhaps one of them has a branch there or nearby


----------



## AniDey (9/6/16)

Thank you, @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid (29/5/17)

This is an old discussion but I just wanted to update it for others looking for a vape shop in Rustenburg.

There is The Vape Don at Lifestyle Square in Beyers Naude Drive. They opened in November 2016 I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

